# Tattoo protection?



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey: 

I have a full leg sleeve tattoo and although I put sunblock on it when riding, I was thinking about starting to wear some sort of sleeve to protect it from the sun (not really looking for crash protection). 

The only thing I have found so far are compression sleeves for the lower leg. Anyone ever try these? Seems like it would be annoying to have something so tight. 

Any other ideas? 

Many thanks,

MG


----------



## Surly Gentleman (Aug 9, 2010)

mgreene said:


> Hey:
> 
> I have a full leg sleeve tattoo and although I put sunblock on it when riding, I was thinking about starting to wear some sort of sleeve to protect it from the sun (not really looking for crash protection).
> 
> ...


i have a similar issue [although i wear crash protection to avoid damaging mine] and i have used a light tubular stretch bandage. looks stupid but it works


----------



## jackstraw1 (Oct 12, 2004)

I just slather the sunscreen on real good, heavy and often. 

The only time I bother trying to cover them is if there is fresh ink, as in not healed yet. The area with fresh ink gets a thin layer of petroleum jelly then covered with plastic wrap before the "sock" goes on. For this "sock?" I cut the toe off a tall white athletic tube sock and pull it up to my knee it covers right down to my regular riding socks.


----------



## HookedOnAMarlin (Apr 8, 2010)

Waterproof sweat resistant 50 spf sunscreen and a long sleeve underarmor style shirt so you won't be sweatin your ass off


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

just sunscreen. I don't have too many, but the ones I have are all black and even after 18 years they still are almost jet black.


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks. Yeah I don't go without sunblock either. Just thinking whether I could/should do more to protect the investment on longer rides. A light under armor type sleeve for the calf would be great. Just can't seem to find one.


----------



## fixbikeguy (Aug 28, 2008)

I just lather the sunblock on before and during the day. I use it so often that I don't even think about it anymore as it is just habit. I use it even on my ink that is not exposed as UV can go through clothing.


----------



## Endomaniac (Jan 6, 2004)

I have a friend with a full sleeve he is paranoid about UV damage. In the summer he wears an arm cooler if he is going to be out riding in the sun a long time. Arm coolers are just like arm warmers but the fabric is supposed to have a cooling effect. I Have to say he looks kind of stupid with his one white arm.


----------



## joedirt24 (Jan 30, 2007)

I work in the outdoors all year. I wear long sleeves all year. Grey long sleeve shirts reflects some of the sun isn't too bad you get use to it. Oh I live in the SE PA where it gets humid. I have a sleeve.


----------



## HookedOnAMarlin (Apr 8, 2010)

You can get long sleeve underarmor at dicks sporting goods, they also have cheaper brands that will do the same thing too


----------



## Noahknoll (May 28, 2008)

Why get tat's if your just gonna cover em all the time? Show them suckers off.


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

Don't crash!


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

jackstraw1 said:


> The only time I bother trying to cover them is if there is fresh ink, as in not healed yet. The area with fresh ink gets a thin layer of petroleum jelly then covered with plastic wrap before the "sock" goes on. For this "sock?" I cut the toe off a tall white athletic tube sock and pull it up to my knee it covers right down to my regular riding socks.


This is not a good idea. Petroleum jelly should never go on fresh ink. Petroleum doesn't breath therefore it easily traps bacteria against the wound (that's what a fresh tattoo is,) which can lead to infection. Putting plastic wrap on top of that only makes it worse.

If you must ride with new work, you'd be better off covering it with a non petroleum ointment or a low petroleum ointment, and just a sock. The tat needs to breath inorder to heal.

Your best bet is to not ride at all for two weeks after you get it. That's why getting ink in the winter time is ideal.

If you work is already healed, then f it. Just slap some sunscreen on, and ride. I have two sleeves that are always exposed when I ride.


----------



## Surly Gentleman (Aug 9, 2010)

so lets see some of this ink....


----------



## jackstraw1 (Oct 12, 2004)

dubthang said:


> This is not a good idea. Petroleum jelly should never go on fresh ink. Petroleum doesn't breath therefore it easily traps bacteria against the wound (that's what a fresh tattoo is,) which can lead to infection. Putting plastic wrap on top of that only makes it worse.
> 
> If you must ride with new work, you'd be better off covering it with a non petroleum ointment or a low petroleum ointment, and just a sock. The tat needs to breath inorder to heal.
> 
> ...


Ok let me clarify, I am talking about covering it like this just for the ride to keep it clean! All that dust, dirt and or mud on a fresh "wound" can't be much better than a little PJ for a couple hours. I agree it needs to breath. That is why as soon as the ride is over I uncover it and wash the petroleum jelly off. Then i just let it do its thing. (ok so I left this part out of my previous post)

Almost all of my ink is on my legs, my legs are always dusty and dirty after a ride. This is my reasoning with covering this way.

Two weeks without riding are you nuts 

As far as only getting inked in the winter.... I still ride in the winter!

I agree once healed slather em down and ride!


----------



## ep1nephr1ne (Jan 25, 2009)

*Tat*

I have 2 huge all black tats, sunscreen keeps them from burning but the black deff heats up faster. just be a real man dont worry what anyone says wear some panty hose like the B...


----------



## c_kyle (Sep 2, 2005)

I wear a long sleeve base layer under the jersey, and leg sleeves or leg warmers under the bibs. When it starts to get hot as hell, I'll wear the compression leg sleeves. The Garneau Heat Maxx leg warmers are excellent abrasion protection.


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

My ink is so old and scarred up from skateboarding that I really am not all that worried about fading. I use spf 30 or so when road riding, but 99% of my trail riding is in pretty densely treed areas so prolonged direct sun exposure and burning really isn't all that much of an issue. 

I have gotten a couple of decent scratches on my half sleeve, but not deep enough to notice after they healed.


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

Panty Ho's


----------

